
Apple to plead the 5th – may set legal precedent for Warrant Canary - rahvee
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/02/forget-the-1st-amendment-apple-to-plead-the-5th-in-iphone-crypto-flap/
======
rahvee
The basis for Warrant Canary is that people publish an "everything's ok"
message periodically on their project or website, so if the feds pressure them
into creating a backdoor (as was suspected in the untimely death of
TrueCrypt), they simply stop posting the "everything's ok" message. The
untested legal theory is that the government can compel you to remain silent
about proceedings via gag order, but they cannot compel you to state anything
falsely. If apple pleads the 5th, it may set a precedent that's relevant to
Warrant Canary cases.

